# TT roadster trunk space



## Tihon (Dec 26, 2006)

Dear guys,

I'm into buying a roadster (maybe a coupe) but it all depends on the trunk space. Is it possible to fit two golf bags in the trunk of a roadster? With folding carts too.

thx

cheers

Tihon


----------



## EMMAMAC (May 30, 2006)

Hello
You would be lucky to put that amount of gear in any boot space so my answer to you on fitting them in a TT is NO
EMMA


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

At a guess I'd say no!

this is what you can get into a coupe, but you can fold the seats down and get more.. no option in a roadster.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

even gangsters dont buy roadsters because of boot space...useless even if you cut the arms off!


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Tihon said:


> Is it possible to fit two golf bags in the trunk of a roadster? With folding carts too.


The most clubs I could fit in my coupe were 2 bags and 1 powakaddy and thats with the seat down. A roadster would be a no-no


----------



## WorsleyTTdriver (Dec 22, 2006)

The boot on the TT150 is a fair bit bigger than the others in the range.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

WorsleyTTdriver said:


> The boot on the TT150 is a fair bit bigger than the others in the range.


Only depth wise though, and I think its the length / width where youll struggle to fit golf clubs in :?


----------



## EMMAMAC (May 30, 2006)

*Hey i have a great idea why don't you do what these two below have done then you could keep your clubs on the top of your car all the time.*










*Or if you are this size you could keep them in the glovebox*










*Just kidding around have a great New Year*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought only elephants and oceam liners had trunks :lol:


----------



## EMMAMAC (May 30, 2006)

*Hi again
With the seats down you might get all this in a coupe, my advice is to take all your golf clubs and bags and trolly and golf balls to your nearest AUDI dealers and try the boot space out for your self.

Does anyone know where i can get a kit for my TT like the ones below??? lol*


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

not a chance mine fit in the front foot well


----------



## eod-andy-TTR225 (Jul 11, 2005)

I put one bag in the passenger seat and the trolley fits in the boot


----------



## Tihon (Dec 26, 2006)

thx a lot for all your answers, some photos were really helpfull LOL. I guess it'll be a coupe then, with rear seats down or something similar. My local Audi dealer has none in the showroom, guess they are waiting for the new model to show off. And I plan to get me a used one as i (sigh) can't afford a new one

thx a lot guys


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

you want to try and being a windsurfer then, no room for any of my equipment, apart from wetsuit harness and boots, its a nightmare..


----------

